# How Cold Can Cannabis Tolerate?



## vince (Oct 2, 2007)

how cold can a mature cannabis handle, i.e., after flowering? I think seedlings can't handle cold under 40F, but not sure either. This is my first year...I am thinking of just leaving them outside cause they are in soil. So how cold for the following strains?

White Widow, Sour Diesel, Sour Purple Kush, G13, MK Ultra, and Hindu Kush, Southern Cal about 15 min from the beach...


----------



## crazy-mental (Oct 2, 2007)

im in yorkshire england and my plants are ok as long as it dont get under 2deg. but id try to keep em over 60c.if you growing indoors, are you growing inside or out. were you from england?,.


----------



## vince (Oct 2, 2007)

crazy-mental said:


> im in yorkshire england and my plants are ok as long as it dont get under 2deg. but id try to keep em over 60c.if you growing indoors, are you growing inside or out. were you from england?,.


I am growing outdoors, and growing in Southern California. I mean if these plants can grow in the Himalayas, they should be able to handle 40 degress F of less...maybe even close to freezing...anyone know how cold is cold for these plants???


----------



## 7xstall (Oct 2, 2007)

i've seen them survive nights in the upper 20s when covered. watering in the evening before it gets down to freezing also helps.






.


----------



## vince (Oct 2, 2007)

that's it? anyone else know how cold Cannabis can handle? Or does everyone pull their plants out of the ground? Wondering if it is feasible to just let the palnt grow..instead of pulling it out. I doubt we will ever get to 30 around my area all winter. Most likely around the mid 40's and 50's, and maybe even some 60's and 70's. It's just hard to tell in Southern California. But since I've been here, circa 1978, the temps never ever did get to freezing, although we get occasional hail...hurts like hell !!!


----------



## Tbag (Oct 2, 2007)

My plants survived 2 years winters....planted outside, near the rale way, it has quite a bit of bush & tree coverage to keep em kinda warm..And i live in SCOTLAND, I guess u would b just fine ;D


----------



## madcow (Oct 2, 2007)

dude you in so cal you can grow year round.


----------



## Chrisuperfly (Oct 2, 2007)

Good post I have actually been curious about this myself. I live in the Mid-Atlantic U.S. , winters don't get too bad it snows not much though. My grow room is sort of outside in that the door to it is accessible from the outside and it doesnt have its own heat except for the lights. Wondering if there are any good cold-weather strains .


----------



## DoNkEy1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm in socal too. AN outdoor soil grower and your plants should be fine =p i dont think it will get that cold for them down here...although it is getting pretty cold now at night...


----------



## csharper (Oct 2, 2007)

further along this line, does frost actually burst/destroy trichomes or just degrade bud texture/flavor? I guess this could be simplified to "does anyone know the water content of trichomes?"


----------



## curiousgeorge22 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is more complicated than I thought...


----------



## 7xstall (Oct 2, 2007)

csharper said:


> further along this line, does frost actually burst/destroy trichomes or just degrade bud texture/flavor? I guess this could be simplified to "does anyone know the water content of trichomes?"


i got tip burn on the plants i didn't water before a deep freeze... actually, it killed the tops on a few. they wilted and died but new stuff grew back.






.


----------



## vince (Oct 3, 2007)

this is an excellent question. I think since I am also importing/exporting tropical fish as a hobby, not a business, I get those styrofoam boxes. Local fish stores just throw them away, or I guess you could asked for them, or make your own. It is just time consuming, but my plant is just to cover them with styrofoam boxes when it gets really cold...

But it's good to know that Cannabis could tolerate colder winters. Someone said that they could not survive anything below freezing (32F)...but now someone is saying that if you could water on evenings, they should be OK. I'm going to keep track of how cold they can handle, since I am in so cal, 40-50 degree F weather might not be a good test...I'll put one in the freezer...HEHEHEH

just kidding about the freezer


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 3, 2007)

It can handle the cold all the way down to right before it dies.Hope I was a help to ya. (-=


----------



## 7xstall (Oct 3, 2007)

yeah, on the coldest night it got down to low-twenties (i try to do my seed making for new stuff in spring). just before dark i went to water them and only brought enough to barely water all of them or thoroughly water two. because i wanted to get out of the cold i decided to thoroughly water two and then put the plastic over all of them. it was like a mini-greenhouse.

next day, the two i watered thoroughly were fine and dandy. the five that i didn't water looked pretty bad; all the tips were burned, the tops died, etc.

anyway, dude, you're not going to get below freezing so don't even worry about them, at all.






.


----------



## PHMeter (Oct 3, 2007)

Uuuum what is the point for the extra grow time ? I know sun time lengthens and shortens in cali too even tho i live way north. You can do whatever ya want but its what the plant wants to do there tricumb, speaking a tricumbs when they get clear and r as hard as a dick when my old lady looks like she looks sumtimes...it's time...when r days longer in cali or is it 6am light and 6 pm dark all the time? when is it 5am light and 8 pm dark? 12 to bud and more to grow right,,and anyone can argue this point all they want but when the light cycle becomes 12 hours or less they begin flower stage...i grow in dirt again now but indoors( never seen the point a outdoors unless major)...more controlled light and enviro but never the less, same same...8 - 10 weeks....and we can jump up and down, scream or whisper jesus thats the way it is.....if i was you in that area and all year around I would veg indoors a little while(2 weeks at 5am on and 11 pm off light) then plant em, up productivity and even all year round even in the short light season, this way ya can maxiamize your minimize and have better bud....cause when lucy in the sky with diamands starts to sparkle...its time


----------



## Pizzzh (Oct 3, 2007)

PHMeter said:


> Uuuum what is the point for the extra grow time ? I know sun time lengthens and shortens in cali too even tho i live way north. You can do whatever ya want but its what the plant wants to do there tricumb, speaking a tricumbs when they get clear and r as hard as a dick when my old lady looks like she looks sumtimes...it's time...when r days longer in cali or is it 6am light and 6 pm dark all the time? when is it 5am light and 8 pm dark? 12 to bud and more to grow right,,and anyone can argue this point all they want but when the light cycle becomes 12 hours or less they begin flower stage...i grow in dirt again now but indoors( never seen the point a outdoors unless major)...more controlled light and enviro but never the less, same same...8 - 10 weeks....and we can jump up and down, scream or whisper jesus thats the way it is.....if i was you in that area and all year around I would veg indoors a little while(2 weeks at 5am on and 11 pm off light) then plant em, up productivity and even all year round even in the short light season, this way ya can maxiamize your minimize and have better bud....cause when lucy in the sky with diamands starts to sparkle...its time


this cracked me up
i dunno
maybe i've smoked too much ha ha lol
~Ph


----------



## vince (Oct 3, 2007)

PHMeter said:


> Uuuum what is the point for the extra grow time ? I know sun time lengthens and shortens in cali too even tho i live way north. You can do whatever ya want but its what the plant wants to do there tricumb, speaking a tricumbs when they get clear and r as hard as a dick when my old lady looks like she looks sumtimes...it's time...when r days longer in cali or is it 6am light and 6 pm dark all the time? when is it 5am light and 8 pm dark? 12 to bud and more to grow right,,and anyone can argue this point all they want but when the light cycle becomes 12 hours or less they begin flower stage...i grow in dirt again now but indoors( never seen the point a outdoors unless major)...more controlled light and enviro but never the less, same same...8 - 10 weeks....and we can jump up and down, scream or whisper jesus thats the way it is.....if i was you in that area and all year around I would veg indoors a little while(2 weeks at 5am on and 11 pm off light) then plant em, up productivity and even all year round even in the short light season, this way ya can maxiamize your minimize and have better bud....cause when lucy in the sky with diamands starts to sparkle...its time


You have the best mind on this board. i likes yer thinkin...i dunno about the wife and the dick thingy, but yeah, i could relate to the rest of the post. ROFL LMAO !!!!


----------



## stickerbushman (Oct 3, 2007)

everyone here is an amateur? i'm not. mid-atlantic. cannabis is fine fine fine down to the upper 20's no problem, no problem whatsoever, it is not going to curl up and die, not a mature plant, with a little frost, i mean it can get totally frosted and still be just fine. but as the temps go down down down, to those upper 20's what happens is the growth stops anyway, and the cold, damp increases chance of frost and it is time to pull them. i will keep one out until the very end!


----------



## madcow (Oct 3, 2007)

its just below freezing every morning when i put my 3 plants out(from a barn thats not heated)theres still frost on the ground the suns just comin up..but its just below freezing and I'd say the plants love it they get a slight coating of dew that is almost frost.as soon as the suns up shinning on them the suck up the dew and grow all day!


----------



## vince (Oct 3, 2007)

stickerbushman said:


> everyone here is an amateur? i'm not. mid-atlantic. cannabis is fine fine fine down to the upper 20's no problem, no problem whatsoever, it is not going to curl up and die, not a mature plant, with a little frost, i mean it can get totally frosted and still be just fine. but as the temps go down down down, to those upper 20's what happens is the growth stops anyway, and the cold, damp increases chance of frost and it is time to pull them. i will keep one out until the very end!


i dunno if everyone is an amateur, but i know i am...this is my very first grow. i tried so many times in the past, and they don't make it past the cotyledons. but now, i am armed with all the FAQ in this forum, and other ones. plus feedback from experienced gardeners. Cant get this info anywhere else


----------



## 7xstall (Oct 4, 2007)

i guess i'm an amateur... either that or it doesn't usually get that cold where i'm growing, when i'm growing. that low-twenties drop was a record low April temp. 





.


----------



## Valron (Oct 15, 2007)

this should be stickied, seriously we need more people to share their temperature information. im growing outside in michigan, temps in the low 40s-50s and soon 35-40s, i am getting worried about moving them to an uninsulated room in my house. will the temperature kill my two baby's? or will the temperature simply hinder my yeild?.


----------



## premier (Oct 15, 2007)

there's a swiss haze i think that can hanlde - degress


----------



## dope1 (Apr 6, 2008)

well the reall killer is frost, when the ground is frozen or the stem or w.e moisture u can c becomse ice, the plant begins to die... it can recover


----------



## johnyb4546 (Apr 6, 2008)

lm doin a indoor grow and last night my heater didnt work and the temps were 7-8oc/40d all night and they are fine 2 day...


----------



## dope1 (Apr 7, 2008)

yea frost kills the plant... it starves once frozen, but it can recover, some strains can even handle up to a low of -7 for 12 hours even in a seedling state, most breeds die out at about -2 if the weather is prolonged for more than a day or so... i've heard covering them helps from many growers... learned alot here in canada, september we get a quick snowfall pr 2then its all spring weather till december if we get a white christmass lol, but they'll die by l8 october... im actually kinda breeding my plants 2 start late april and finish early october, should b a nice big cold resistant strain perfect for next year.


----------



## mrcool08 (May 27, 2008)

I Have 1 female growing OUTDOORS and i live in central scotland. the temperature drops 2 about 4 degrees at night yet my plant is growing healthier than ever, i have also noticed that the smell thats starting to develop is stronger than any of my indoor crops.......... in otherwards yes you can grow cannabis outdoors in southern california, i think the temp will b ideal. i'll post pics of my plant in the nxt couple of days 
peace


----------



## s.1984 (May 27, 2008)

Hi, i planted some cuttings yesterday and tonight the temp is strangely dropping to 3 degrees C.

Near freezing.


----------



## Gusto2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends on what strain you grow. Equatorial Sativa's don't like the cold.


----------



## El dankyoso (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm going to grow in pots and use greenhouse on cold windy days during winter 
For the first month, I will supplement light with flouros for the first month 
should work, right?


----------



## Nocturnal1 (Oct 27, 2010)

I live in socal as well and where I live it does get below freezing on occasion. But even then I don't think it is so bad that a little watering before the night wouldn't solve.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 3, 2011)

This is 4 years too late, but since the tricomes aren't water soluable, you can assume the water content is low if not 0.


----------



## jaredsparks (Oct 1, 2011)

i live in southern new england and grow outdoors and we want the max season possible. i will pull my few plants in another couple weeks, right around the first few frosts.


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 1, 2011)

I live in South califas as well...this month , in every morning its really cold...but my lady plant is doing fine...i always feed with dyna-gro s pro tekt , it seems work very well...


----------



## The Growery (Apr 9, 2012)

so what you guys are telling me is I can run without my heater tonight? this is awesome, my electric bill thanks all of you. I run 76F lights on and 62F with no heater lights off, sound like this should work


----------



## canadiankushman (Apr 9, 2012)

Im from Canada and sept 15 is usually our frost date. Last year i went 10 nights of -2 to -5 any my Quebec bred northern lights were ok. I actually think it helped resin production...

Kushman.


----------



## samman258 (Sep 25, 2012)

believe it or not some strains like landrace strains grow better when the temps drop, because it's what they evolved to survive in... changing the environment of the plant to what they were originally growing in 1000's of years ago brings out the natural characteristics of the plant... say for example you have a hybrid, 50% sativa, 50% indica. To bring out the more sativa characteristics of the plant you could change the flowering light cycle from 12-12 to 13 on -11 off and raise the temps a little bit, the high of the hybrid will be more energetic and cerebral... if you want more indica traits to show then lower the temps, raise the wind/airflow and change the light cycle to 11 on 13 off. the more you recreate the plants natural environment, the more it will show it's true genetics. hope you learned something


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've had last week in the 50's, and the past 2 nights in the 40's, and mine seem to like it.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 25, 2012)

Phosphorus isn't taken up by the plant in cold soil temps


----------



## jim B (Sep 26, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> Phosphorus isn't taken up by the plant in cold soil temps


are we talking below freezing?


----------



## gaztron3030 (Sep 26, 2012)

no, below 15 degrees C


----------



## indcolts77 (Sep 26, 2012)

vince said:


> crazy-mental said:
> 
> 
> > I am growing outdoors, and growing in Southern California.
> ...


----------



## Bobmonk388 (Oct 26, 2012)

I've got some purple maroc and easy sat outdoor uk had loads of frosts and I've woke up to snow this morning going to go over first light and shake off the snow checked on them last night and they are fine on the up side the cold seems to stop bud rot but yield is down on last year got loads of pics how do I get em of iPhone to here


----------



## chronic coinoisseur (Oct 27, 2012)

frost blankets are an easy and cheap solution to overnight temps but gaztron3030 is right phosphorous absorption is slowed down dramatically in cold temps


----------



## imchucky666 (Oct 27, 2012)

gaztron3030 said:


> Phosphorus isn't taken up by the plant in cold soil temps


I found this out the hard way, my plants seemed to like the occasional night or two, but a solid week of 40 degree nights fucked up my Indica, but not so much on my Sativa.
All my fan leaves on the Indica turned dark brown/ black from lack of phosphorus and fell off a week to two later, and the growth on both plants slowed with the cold 40-44 degree nights, but the Sativa seemed more resistant to the cold.


----------



## blustarr57 (Oct 27, 2012)

They can handle a light frost, but only for a short time. 40 degrees will not hurt them.


----------



## Sir65535 (Dec 13, 2012)

60 C? lol I presume you mean 60 fahrenheit, 60C would be 140F which is ridiculously high. And 2 degrees I presume you mean celsius, as 2F would be the other extreme - both of those are extreme lethal tempretures.


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Dec 13, 2012)

I recently started an indoor CFL closet-grow that's within a room with open windows. 

At night it drops between 50-60F (10-15C), when the lights cycle off for 5 hrs.

Will the constant exposer to cold nights impact the health of my 2 weeks old plants?


----------



## TWS (Dec 13, 2012)

I would be concerned with anything below freezing ( 32 F ) uncovered or for any amount of days if you really care about the outcome of your plant . They freeze . Fruit And Vegetable crops are damaged by a freeze. I have had Mj freeze or get frost bite. Yes it might not heal or could grow back but whats the point. I gow all year outside but as someone posted They are vegged indoor and put outside in a hoop house (covered ) to flower. If it is going to hit 32 f or below they get a little electric heater with a thermostat turned on low. Makes me feel better. lol ! And the hoop house with the heater on is a nice place to burn one when it's cold outside. lol Im not buying into they are fine at 2-4 C or F And watering at night seems to me like the worst thing to do. imho

so cal


----------



## TsmokeTrain (Feb 19, 2013)

i had a small indica outside in the winter as expiriment, it only died when the snow fel and i didnt do anything cause it was december and it gets below -10C out here sometimes. if anything it was fine untill the snow came, i know that purple plants are more winter plants so i can imagine a purple haze being able to fully flower


----------



## dr.tomb (Sep 26, 2013)

Anybody know how it works in hydro? I'm growing in a insulated, non-heated garage, In a 2x4 grow closet. I live in a area that temps can drop as low as -35*c/-31*f. My thinking is that I will run the lights durning the night (usually the coldest in the day it gets is -30*c/-22*f). I'll remove my light hood cover, to allow the heat into the grow space, and change my fan cycle from 24/7 to probably on the same timer as my hydro 40s on/240s off. In the lower veg chamber ill put a space heater which will run durning the day (lights off period). I'm hoping to keep the space around 5*c/41*f. I'm sure ill have to tweak this to figure out how to run the space heater.

i also plan to run a propane heater in the main garage area about 5-10min prior to opening doors. Does the res water perhaps need a fish tank heater?


----------



## team420 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mine have been thru 30* temps a couple times already, and one night it got down to 26... BRIEFLY... 

Depends on strain, but its gotta be below freezing for a few hours to really hurt them.


----------



## Budget Buds (Sep 26, 2013)

I've had pure afghani plants put up with 2 back to back nights of snow. They were stunted but finished up nicely with a purple hue. usually the more indica the plant is, the more cold resistant it will be, tropical sativas are not very hardy in the cold department.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 27, 2013)

like evryone says, you can grow in cold weather. just don't let the plants leafs get hit with frost, or will be game over. keep plants covered, if frost comes. i forgot my plant,in feb and frost killed it over night.


----------



## burner89 (Sep 27, 2013)

One of mine had frost on the leaves and after the sun came out in the morning it looked fine. That was over a week ago and she is going strong.

I really have no idea about the hydro setup, but my guess is the roots are more sensitive than the leaves and stems to cold temps.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 27, 2013)

i never get frost till dec, but my leafs where frozen hard, leaf would just brake off. must hae been a hard freeze that night. water will freeze at 32f and below. and in my town. i never seen it freeze past 28 f here. and if it does, man its a big deal, for ag!


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Sep 27, 2013)

stickerbushman said:


> everyone here is an amateur? i'm not. mid-atlantic. cannabis is fine fine fine down to the upper 20's no problem, no problem whatsoever, it is not going to curl up and die, not a mature plant, with a little frost, i mean it can get totally frosted and still be just fine. but as the temps go down down down, to those upper 20's what happens is the growth stops anyway, and the cold, damp increases chance of frost and it is time to pull them. i will keep one out until the very end!


UH OH FOLKS, WE GOT OUR SELVES A VETERAN!! 33 posts since 07 lmfao


----------



## JesterDev (Sep 27, 2013)

Only have a few outdoor plants, but so far it's gotten to 45F a few nights here in Coloado and I've had no issues yet. Just about ready to harvest, so wont be much longer.


----------



## qwizoking (Sep 27, 2013)

Landrace sativas, flowering 22 weeks avg.. I grew year round in the midland-odessa area in tx.... they've survived 100+days of over 100 degree weather and they've survived 4in of snow (most we've ever had) they make it fine in the low 20s for short periods(lowest we expect to hit) but we average 30-40s in the day and I've never lost a plant from temps....that's my 2 cents


----------



## Budget Buds (Sep 28, 2013)

Shit man whip out the snowmobile and harvest those bad boys lol


----------



## GanjaCookie420 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well i am not a pro but if it gets too cold why not just put it in da house and get her back when da weather is fine ^^


----------



## Lo Budget (Oct 2, 2013)

samman258 said:


> believe it or not some strains like landrace strains grow better when the temps drop, because it's what they evolved to survive in... changing the environment of the plant to what they were originally growing in 1000's of years ago brings out the natural characteristics of the plant... say for example you have a hybrid, 50% sativa, 50% indica. To bring out the more sativa characteristics of the plant you could change the flowering light cycle from 12-12 to 13 on -11 off and raise the temps a little bit, the high of the hybrid will be more energetic and cerebral... if you want more indica traits to show then lower the temps, raise the wind/airflow and change the light cycle to 11 on 13 off. the more you recreate the plants natural environment, the more it will show it's true genetics. hope you learned something


Is there any truth to this 13/11 11/13 thing? I've never heard this before. It's hard for me to believe an hour either way would make much of a difference.


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 2, 2013)

No lol

In fact some may not ever finish flowering i f you don't go 11hrs or less


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 31, 2015)

Its spring time in michigan. I put a few plants in the green house about two weeks ago maybe three. It dipped down to freezing for one night and two out of the three died. The greenhouse is full now and Its dropping down to 38 f tonight. I have a mister heater going right now. A few bucks for a 6 hour tank of fuel isn't a bad way to go.


----------



## whitebb2727 (May 31, 2015)

Gusto2010 said:


> It depends on what strain you grow. Equatorial Sativa's don't like the cold.


Yes they do. That is hearsay. I've seen pure sativas live in the upper 20's. Last year I posted pics of Hawaiian skunk haze, 16 weeks of flower, handled multiple hard frost and even survived a 24 degree night. 
Most any cannabis will handle cold. Actually there is something outdoor bud that has been through cold has that indoor or warm outdoor doesn't. Oh and that was uncovered. I always leave out in the cold.


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (May 31, 2015)

vince said:


> that's it? anyone else know how cold Cannabis can handle? Or does everyone pull their plants out of the ground? Wondering if it is feasible to just let the palnt grow..instead of pulling it out. I doubt we will ever get to 30 around my area all winter. Most likely around the mid 40's and 50's, and maybe even some 60's and 70's. It's just hard to tell in Southern California. But since I've been here, circa 1978, the temps never ever did get to freezing, although we get occasional hail...hurts like hell !!!


Dude you live in an area where you have absolutely nothing to worry about, but if for some freak reason you think it's going to drop below freezing covering your plants is the way to go. I live and grow in Alaska so growing in the cold is something I do all the time. I start growing in late April early May outdoors I make baskets wrapped in Saran wrap for covering the plants every single night until June 1 (pick posted below and) and then I cover with a greenhouse or high tunnel first week of September to finish off flowering.


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (May 31, 2015)

FilthyFletch said:


> It can handle the cold all the way down to right before it dies.Hope I was a help to ya. (-=


Lol


----------



## sboz (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyone know about autos and the cold?
I've got a mostly Indica 00 Bubblegum Auto in a pot in soil and temps here will get to about 45-50F (5-10C) this week... Southern hemisphere. My first auto and it looks good so far, but it has been unseasonably warm here (like 17-28C) lately.
Have a light to put it under but would rather not..Hoping for some purple!! Never get frost where I am. 5C is actually VERY cold for ME!!


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 1, 2015)

sboz said:


> Anyone know about autos and the cold?
> I've got a mostly Indica 00 Bubblegum Auto in a pot in soil and temps here will get to about 45-50F (5-10C) this week... Southern hemisphere. My first auto and it looks good so far, but it has been unseasonably warm here (like 17-28C) lately.
> Have a light to put it under but would rather not..Hoping for some purple!! Never get frost where I am. 5C is actually VERY cold for ME!!


45 f lows should be fine


----------



## sboz (Jun 1, 2015)

Sweet cheers for that. 
Was guessing (hoping) that indica/ruderalis would be cold- tolerant; was more worried about shorter days but sun is still quite strong -LAT 27deg south- it's getting about 7-8 hours direct sunlight still, out of about 10 total.. That sudden drop of 10 degrees was a concern though..
Fingers crossed. It seems to love LST and compost/coco..


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Jun 1, 2015)

So you're finishing and I'm starting. Well howdy do?


----------



## Cuttdogg7 (Jun 1, 2015)

sboz said:


> Anyone know about autos and the cold?
> I've got a mostly Indica 00 Bubblegum Auto in a pot in soil and temps here will get to about 45-50F (5-10C) this week... Southern hemisphere. My first auto and it looks good so far, but it has been unseasonably warm here (like 17-28C) lately.
> Have a light to put it under but would rather not..Hoping for some purple!! Never get frost where I am. 5C is actually VERY cold for ME!!


Hi spoz. This is my first year growing autos so how well they do in the great outdoors is a mystery. I've been comparing mine with other people's autos on this site and it looks like mine are moving a little slow.


----------



## sboz (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah I reckon mine is a bit slow..just got a couple pistils after 4 weeks..the cold nights definitely affect 'em but I'm glad to hear it shouldn't kill 'em.
Mine is looking pretty good otherwise; actually starting to think I might get more than a few grams..


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 2, 2015)

Marijuana is a Strong plant and ca take low temps and at harvest cold temps will bring out colors on your "flowers' - just don't leave out when it's 32 degrees


----------



## fandango (Sep 18, 2015)

TWS said:


> I would be concerned with anything below freezing ( 32 F ) uncovered or for any amount of days if you really care about the outcome of your plant . They freeze . Fruit And Vegetable crops are damaged by a freeze. I have had Mj freeze or get frost bite. Yes it might not heal or could grow back but whats the point. I gow all year outside but as someone posted They are vegged indoor and put outside in a hoop house (covered ) to flower. If it is going to hit 32 f or below they get a little electric heater with a thermostat turned on low. Makes me feel better. lol ! And the hoop house with the heater on is a nice place to burn one when it's cold outside. lol Im not buying into they are fine at 2-4 C or F And watering at night seems to me like the worst thing to do. imho
> 
> so cal


How do winter/fall buds come out?


----------



## BlazenChili (Oct 9, 2017)

stickerbushman said:


> everyone here is an amateur? i'm not. mid-atlantic. cannabis is fine fine fine down to the upper 20's no problem, no problem whatsoever, it is not going to curl up and die, not a mature plant, with a little frost, i mean it can get totally frosted and still be just fine. but as the temps go down down down, to those upper 20's what happens is the growth stops anyway, and the cold, damp increases chance of frost and it is time to pull them. i will keep one out until the very end!


that is my experience too, in fact, I think the girls need need a frost to tell 'em it's time to finish up... a good warm streak just after a hard frost would give you a nice harvest...


----------



## Woodyson76 (Oct 11, 2017)

FilthyFletch said:


> It can handle the cold all the way down to right before it dies.Hope I was a help to ya. (-=


Lmfao


----------



## Sailormoses (Oct 12, 2017)

In the 80s I grew in an unisulated closet. 3 walls were outer walls of building. Inside closet the temps was 35f, plants just stopped growing but did not die.


----------



## OldPork (Oct 26, 2017)

For seedlings, I draw the line at 41F before bringing them in and for flowering plants 33F. Even a light frost is harmful to the trichomes. On the other end of the spectrum, don't overheat your seedlings! They will become stunted for life. Don't place small containers on dark surfaces in direct sunlight.


----------



## OGDiesal (Oct 28, 2017)

I live in inland NW WA, depending on the year i will let my plants go till november, frost and freeze is fine if it is sparatic, 3 or more days/nights in a row will be harmful, but in my personal experience (10+ years growing exp) as long as you pay attention to weather and give them water before low temps you'll be A-OK. Ps- this is just my personal experience, not a fact!


----------



## Amphernee (Sep 9, 2018)

High  I'm growing for the first time and the jury is still out. So I started a plant from a seed germinated in a paper towel till it sprouted. I believe it is Larry OG but not 100% on that cuz I found it as a loner in a gram from the New Mexico dispensary. Every once in a long while I'd find a lone seed and keep it in the container so I'd remember which strain it was. So I planted it in cheap miracle grow for veggies soil on my dryer in a poorly ventilated, not well temperature regulated room with woefully insufficient light source. It struggled all winter (if it were an animal I'd definitely be in jail for mistreatment or abuse) and looked all but done for before I planted it outside in Connecticut in early June. It had been alive (I hesitate to say growing) from about August so roughly 10 months and was only about a foot tall if that with canoeing leaves and a pitifully pale hue. It took well although I kept no records on its progress. I watered it regularly and twice just added more bagged soil to the ground under the plant but gave no nutrients or anything and did no pruning. Its now September and the plant is nearly 6 feet tall. It looks and smells beautiful and I haven't had any real problems. There are a few leaves, maybe 3 or 4, that were snacked on by, I assume, caterpillars and there was one pair of branch arms that browned, wilted, and died right about when buds first showed up but I have no idea why. They are very low and, excuse my ignorance of terms, but what I might call sister or complimentary branches in that they grow at the same height and at the same time but on opposite sides of the main stalk from one another. Anyway the buds are coming along nicely I think. I'm not opposed to all of the methods and products out there and have no doubt they'd probably increase yield and whatnot i just wanted to try it out. Its just started to get cold here however and I'm not sure what to do next. Some research says it won't be ready til mid October but we've had snow here in the past by then some years. Will the colder weather destroy the plant if its too extreme or just impact the yield? Its nighttime now so I'll get some pics tomorrow and post them. Thanks for any insight. Don't let the man get you down


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Sep 10, 2018)

Amphernee said:


> High  I'm growing for the first time and the jury is still out. So I started a plant from a seed germinated in a paper towel till it sprouted. I believe it is Larry OG but not 100% on that cuz I found it as a loner in a gram from the New Mexico dispensary. Every once in a long while I'd find a lone seed and keep it in the container so I'd remember which strain it was. So I planted it in cheap miracle grow for veggies soil on my dryer in a poorly ventilated, not well temperature regulated room with woefully insufficient light source. It struggled all winter (if it were an animal I'd definitely be in jail for mistreatment or abuse) and looked all but done for before I planted it outside in Connecticut in early June. It had been alive (I hesitate to say growing) from about August so roughly 10 months and was only about a foot tall if that with canoeing leaves and a pitifully pale hue. It took well although I kept no records on its progress. I watered it regularly and twice just added more bagged soil to the ground under the plant but gave no nutrients or anything and did no pruning. Its now September and the plant is nearly 6 feet tall. It looks and smells beautiful and I haven't had any real problems. There are a few leaves, maybe 3 or 4, that were snacked on by, I assume, caterpillars and there was one pair of branch arms that browned, wilted, and died right about when buds first showed up but I have no idea why. They are very low and, excuse my ignorance of terms, but what I might call sister or complimentary branches in that they grow at the same height and at the same time but on opposite sides of the main stalk from one another. Anyway the buds are coming along nicely I think. I'm not opposed to all of the methods and products out there and have no doubt they'd probably increase yield and whatnot i just wanted to try it out. Its just started to get cold here however and I'm not sure what to do next. Some research says it won't be ready til mid October but we've had snow here in the past by then some years. Will the colder weather destroy the plant if its too extreme or just impact the yield? Its nighttime now so I'll get some pics tomorrow and post them. Thanks for any insight. Don't let the man get you down


I wasn't going to respond since this was such an old thread....but you made me laugh several times so I will answer.

As long as it isn't a hard frost .... your plant will be fine (given that it is well watered and roots are insulated)
Snow happens and you just got to shake the snow off.
You really want to look for brown leaves coming out of the bud (this means bud rot is starting and has to be dealt with ASAP)

your soil already has nutes in it...and your branches probably died if they were either broke ...or a bug got to it.

P.s. mine go through a couple frosts every yr and they do fine...They just look wilted til the sun comes up and then they spring back to life


----------



## Amphernee (Sep 10, 2018)

Sweet! Thanks a metric ton for the reply GG. I wish I'd documented the whole process cuz it was pretty miraculous that it took root at all let alone seems to be thriving. I know next time I'll try to do everything all professional-like and just fail miserably. Lol. Thanks again. If you need any advice in the future just lemme know. My areas of expertise are training puppies and that thing where when you're walking and you almost run into someone and then you both step the same way then again the other way then both laugh then do it once more then say "You go ahead" at the same time. I'm kinda great at it so don't hesitate to ask. Peace


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Sep 10, 2018)

Amphernee said:


> Sweet! Thanks a metric ton for the reply GG. I wish I'd documented the whole process cuz it was pretty miraculous that it took root at all let alone seems to be thriving. I know next time I'll try to do everything all professional-like and just fail miserably. Lol. Thanks again. If you need any advice in the future just lemme know. My areas of expertise are training puppies and that thing where when you're walking and you almost run into someone and then you both step the same way then again the other way then both laugh then do it once more then say "You go ahead" at the same time. I'm kinda great at it so don't hesitate to ask. Peace


Lmao... I will keep that in mind lmao


----------



## HarleyGrower (Sep 13, 2018)

csharper said:


> further along this line, does frost actually burst/destroy trichomes or just degrade bud texture/flavor? I guess this could be simplified to "does anyone know the water content of trichomes?"


Trichoms are not water soluable. They will however be more likely to break off in cold, windy conditions. That's one of the reasons indoor weed is usually stronger than outdoor, although i know a Grower here in South Eastern Michigan that routinely produces +26% Hindu Kush, outdoors, every year.


----------



## HarleyGrower (Sep 13, 2018)

vince said:


> this is an excellent question. I think since I am also importing/exporting tropical fish as a hobby, not a business, I get those styrofoam boxes. Local fish stores just throw them away, or I guess you could asked for them, or make your own. It is just time consuming, but my plant is just to cover them with styrofoam boxes when it gets really cold...
> 
> But it's good to know that Cannabis could tolerate colder winters. Someone said that they could not survive anything below freezing (32F)...but now someone is saying that if you could water on evenings, they should be OK. I'm going to keep track of how cold they can handle, since I am in so cal, 40-50 degree F weather might not be a good test...I'll put one in the freezer...HEHEHEH
> 
> just kidding about the freezer


----------



## HarleyGrower (Sep 13, 2018)

I know outdoor growers here in Michigan that harvest late October/ November. By then we've had more than a few frosty mornings. One guy's Hindu Kush has tested as high as 28.6%! OUTDOORS... That's cold ass Michigan and not California.


----------



## Amphernee (Sep 13, 2018)

Cool. Here's the best pics I could get. Damon autofocus!


----------



## Amphernee (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## Amphernee (Sep 13, 2018)

Dammit. Sorry I have no idea what I'm doing. Sorry for the pic flood.


----------



## mainedude (Sep 16, 2018)

Howdy guys I live in upper Maine and already have had temps in the 34 degree range. This is my first time growing up here so everything is new. I planted seedling three foot apart only to find out now that they are too close together and somewhat crowded...oh well live and learn. Been keeping an eye on the plants and already harvested on that the trichomes had turned milky and some amber (Frisian Dew) and the buds are STICKY as all get out. The other Dew plant, the flower is beginning to turn purple and the trichomes are still clear. I also have Night Nurse, Blueberry, Northern Light Blue and Blue Wizard but they are just starting to flower...maybe a couple of weeks into it, time will tell what I end up with. Next year for sure I will plant at least 6 feet apart. All the plants except one the critters dug up and I replanted are all over 8 feet tall and all of the eight remaining plants are doing nicely. I will keep you all posted on the outcome.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Sep 16, 2018)

mainedude said:


> Howdy guys I live in upper Maine and already have had temps in the 34 degree range. This is my first time growing up here so everything is new. I planted seedling three foot apart only to find out now that they are too close together and somewhat crowded...oh well live and learn. Been keeping an eye on the plants and already harvested on that the trichomes had turned milky and some amber (Frisian Dew) and the buds are STICKY as all get out. The other Dew plant, the flower is beginning to turn purple and the trichomes are still clear. I also have Night Nurse, Blueberry, Northern Light Blue and Blue Wizard but they are just starting to flower...maybe a couple of weeks into it, time will tell what I end up with. Next year for sure I will plant at least 6 feet apart. All the plants except one the critters dug up and I replanted are all over 8 feet tall and all of the eight remaining plants are doing nicely. I will keep you all posted on the outcome.
> View attachment 4199669 View attachment 4199670 View attachment 4199671 View attachment 4199672 View attachment 4199673 View attachment 4199675


Kinda looks like you had longer to go. You should check trichomes from the calyx not the leaf because they mature way faster on the leaf giving you a false reading.


----------



## mainedude (Sep 16, 2018)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Kinda looks like you had longer to go. You should check trichomes from the calyx not the leaf because they mature way faster on the leaf giving you a false reading.


yes I know they are still growing... I figure another couple of weeks at the least


----------



## bogistJoe sr (Oct 15, 2018)

mainedude said:


> yes I know they are still growing... I figure another couple of weeks at the least


So now it's 4+ weeks later. Your pics of buds up close looked like mine did a month ago. Wondering if you harvested yet. Mine are 50/50 hybrids so the expected 32° tonight had me freakin out until reading this thread. I feel safe for a couple weeks as long as temps stay above 31°. Here in SW Mich I'm lucky if it gets over 55° the rest of 2018.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 16, 2018)

bogistJoe sr said:


> So now it's 4+ weeks later. Your pics of buds up close looked like mine did a month ago. Wondering if you harvested yet. Mine are 50/50 hybrids so the expected 32° tonight had me freakin out until reading this thread. I feel safe for a couple weeks as long as temps stay above 31°. Here in SW Mich I'm lucky if it gets over 55° the rest of 2018.


The cold finally got to mine ...but it took 25 degrees for 12+ hours to finally affect them. If a cold snap doesn't last for more then a few hours they do great.


----------



## Craigson (Oct 16, 2018)

bogistJoe sr said:


> So now it's 4+ weeks later. Your pics of buds up close looked like mine did a month ago. Wondering if you harvested yet. Mine are 50/50 hybrids so the expected 32° tonight had me freakin out until reading this thread. I feel safe for a couple weeks as long as temps stay above 31°. Here in SW Mich I'm lucky if it gets over 55° the rest of 2018.


No bud rot yet? Im in SW Ontario and had to chop about 1/2 my plants this past weekendas i was finding bud rot. 
Ive been checking the remaining plants each day and no rot yet. 
Probably chopping the rest this sunday.


----------



## clouds (Oct 16, 2018)

it all depends on the strain 
so far this year we went down to -10 had 3 feet of snow and this week we are back to 20c this all happened in the past 3 weeks plants are fine just needed some covering if you work with your plants they can take lots of cold


----------



## Justinigo (Nov 29, 2020)

PHMeter said:


> Uuuum what is the point for the extra grow time ? I know sun time lengthens and shortens in cali too even tho i live way north. You can do whatever ya want but its what the plant wants to do there tricumb, speaking a tricumbs when they get clear and r as hard as a dick when my old lady looks like she looks sumtimes...it's time...when r days longer in cali or is it 6am light and 6 pm dark all the time? when is it 5am light and 8 pm dark? 12 to bud and more to grow right,,and anyone can argue this point all they want but when the light cycle becomes 12 hours or less they begin flower stage...i grow in dirt again now but indoors( never seen the point a outdoors unless major)...more controlled light and enviro but never the less, same same...8 - 10 weeks....and we can jump up and down, scream or whisper jesus thats the way it is.....if i was you in that area and all year around I would veg indoors a little while(2 weeks at 5am on and 11 pm off light) then plant em, up productivity and even all year round even in the short light season, this way ya can maxiamize your minimize and have better bud....cause when lucy in the sky with diamands starts to sparkle...its time


Dude if you are harvesting your plants when the trichomes are clear, you are harvesting WAY, WAY TOO EARLY!!! You are supposed to harvest when at least 75-80% of the trichomes have turned an amber color


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 30, 2020)

Justinigo said:


> Dude if you are harvesting your plants when the trichomes are clear, you are harvesting WAY, WAY TOO EARLY!!! You are supposed to harvest when at least 75-80% of the trichomes have turned an amber color


You are replying to someone that posted over 13 years ago


----------

